# Como quito los residuos de pasta de soldar que quedan en la baquela?



## darkpipe (Ago 18, 2008)

Como hago para limpiar esos residuos de pasta para que el circuito quede lo mejor posible


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2008)

Alcohol isopripilico (Ideal)
Alcohol comun de uso medicinal (No tan ideal)

Esto y cepillo de dientes


----------



## darkpipe (Ago 18, 2008)

Si esto toca algun componente este se dañaria?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2008)

No, ese alcohol no afecta los componentes, puedes lavar toda la placa tranquilo, eso si dejala secar bien antes de conectar.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 18, 2008)

hay un método casero muy barato, con un palito dental raspas y frotas con un trapo ligeramente humedecido se quedan aceptables (el agua no es conductora si no tiene sales) 
Y después te aseguras que quede bien seca claro.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 18, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> (el agua no es conductora si no tiene sales)



Recordar que el agua del que disponemos SIEMPRE tiene sales. Si lo vas a dejar secar poco importa, se puede tambien repasar con alcohol isopropilico o etilico para que evapore y arrastre.

Y en que molestan los residuos de pasta, si puedo ser curioso?

Yo normalmente los dejo ahi sin mas.

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Ago 18, 2008)

Benceno, lo mejor por encima de todo lo que dizen.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 18, 2008)

El benceno lo que tiene es que puede afectar algunos polimeros, por eso no se lo suele aconsejar, ademas que es mas caro y peligroso que los ya mencionados.

Obvio que servir sirve al igual que la acetona en menor medida...

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2008)

Estéticamente hablando el thiner es muy bueno, pero degrada todo lo que sea plásticos (Pintura de resistencias, aislaciónes de electrolíticos, Etc), es bueno solo para la placa sin armar o para disimular alguna reparación.
Le da al estaño el mismo aspecto que las soldaduras originales de fábrica


----------



## darkpipe (Ago 19, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> eb7ctx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues por la estetica me parece que es mejor quitarle los residuos de la pasta, yo use thinner no se si habra dañado algun componente se ven bien por fuera pero no se si haya sucedido algo.


----------

